# Sigma 24-70mm or Tamron SP 28-75mm??



## cece00 (Jul 19, 2011)

Currently I have an AF-S DX Nikkor 18-55mm f3.5-5.6g VR kit lens and want to upgrade. I want something with a greater aperture and something that&#8217;s a nice walk around lens. 

I've been looking at either the Sigma 24-70mm F2.8 IF EX DG HSM or Tamron SP 28-75mm f/2.8 XR Di LD-IF AF. Anyone have any experience with these or other sugguestions? I've looked at the AF-S NIKKOR 24-70mm f/2.8G ED, but its alot of $$$ and dont sure if its worth it?

I have a D90 and want lens that can grow with me, (i.e. that can be used on full frames also). This way I only have to worry about upgrading the camera body when and if I decide to. Other lenses I have are a 10-20 wide angle, 105mm Macro, and 70-300 VR kit lens 

Thanks


----------



## penfolderoldo (Jul 19, 2011)

I've used the Sigma in the past and its a great lens, fast and accurate AF. Always found Tamron's a bit soft.


----------



## cece00 (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks for the help


----------



## chaosrealm93 (Jul 20, 2011)

i dont like third party stuff much, but if i had to choose, sigma


----------



## usayit (Jul 20, 2011)

I would choose tamron


----------



## canadyken1 (Jul 20, 2011)

I just got the tamron 28-75 and I am very pleased with it's performace & given the reasonable price I think it's the way to go.http://www.thephotoforum.com/photos/showfull.php?photo=19041


----------



## Derrel (Jul 20, 2011)

DEPENDS ON "WHICH" Sigma 24-70/2.8 model...the latest one is "okay", while earlier models were, well, pretty crappy. The "new" Sigma costs a LOT of money for a Sigma lens. The Tamron 28-75 might be **the** best-reviewed, best value 3rd party wide to short tele zoom lens. The Tamron has been reviewed by a zillion web sites a nd individual users and bloggers; it is almost universally praised. One needs to be careful when buying lenses sight-unseen, to make sure one is getting the exact right version. The Tamron has been made both with and without a built-in AF motor in Nikon mount. Ya gotta make sure you're not being sold NOS or New Old Stock if you're buying the Sigma. In NIkon mount, the older, NON-motor Tamron 28-75mm lens is said to focus faster than the newer one with the built-in HSM focusing motor.


----------



## djacobox372 (Jul 20, 2011)

I own the older af version of the sigma 24-70mm and really like it--I had a tamron 28-75mm before it and I prefer the sigma--it performs about the same, perhaps a little better, and the extra 4mm at the wide end is more significant then an extra 5mm at the long end.The only thing I liked better about the tamron was that it was significantly smaller.Do your research, the reviews if these lenses are about the same.


----------



## PatrickCheung (Jul 20, 2011)

I had the Tamron 28-75/2.8!  It's an extremely sharp lens, could focus pretty damn close, and served relatively well as an all around lens... when it worked properly.  I got the copy with the built in motor and it focused REALLY slowly and often inaccurately (partially because the subject's moved by the time it achieved focus).  Shooting moving subjects is a 50/50 thing... half my shots are infocus, half arent because the lens takes so long to focus.  Forget shooting outdoor macro on a windy day.  I constantly found myself and my subjects waiting for the lens to focus.  I've heard that the non motor version is better... but I havent seen a non-motor version before.  The lens is great when it works, but its focus speed is frustrating....


----------



## penfolderoldo (Jul 21, 2011)

Derrel's right to a degree, whilst the glass is pretty much the same on all the different versions, and the shots will be pretty much the same once in focus, HOW it get's there, and HOW OFTEN it get's there can differ massively from version to version.


----------



## Doc_CSB (Jul 21, 2011)

Tamron.  I have it.  I use it (a lot).  I like it (a lot).


----------

